# methylparaben wholesale?



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Anyone know where to find wholesale or bulk methyl paraben? The places that sell "bulk" methylparaben are outrageously expensive, and selling at more of a retail value.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Jason DeSantis (Dart Frog Megastore) has a ton for sale. Also has a huge bag of yeast.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

hi jeremy, i meant like 25-50 pound bags at a wholesale price.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Exactly. Jason has a 40lb bag of methylparaben and a 40lb bag of yeast if I remember right.


----------



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

I can sell it for the best price, shipped. It is easier for me to ship bulk but I might be able to sell small amounts to a few people. let me know how much you want and I can get it. bulk= 50-2,000 pounds. I can easily get more but if you want smaller amounts you will have to check if I have it. if your interested email me at [email protected]. I actually just got some today so let me know.


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Oct 29, 2010)

***********************************

Please pm me for my dealings with kinison.


----------



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

sigh... .


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I pm'd the guy about his methyl paraben and instead of giving me a BS line he directed me to someone with a better deal at lower quantities. Yeah he sounds like a real jerk..... *rolls eyes*


----------



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

You pmed who?


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

kinison said:


> you pmed me?


Actually I think I sent you an email.


----------



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

kinison said:


> bulk= 50-2,000 pounds. I can easily get more but if you want smaller amounts you will have to check if I have it.


After I posted that I sent out 3 pounds to 3 different people for the price of shipping only. Just was being kind. I dont have anyone to get smaller amounts from because I deal with a sales man local that manufactures in Mexico. If you want bulk, I can ship it. If you want a pound or two then you will have to wait until I pick up more. I apologize for your misunderstanding.


----------

